# Looking for 2/3 rats in Manchester.



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, not sure if this is the correct place to post this, sorry if it isn't! I'm looking for 2 or 3 rats in Manchester, preferably males. Thought i'd ask if anybody has some young rats looking for a home, or could recommend a breeder, i'm trying to avoid going to a pet shop! My Jenny rat cage should be here in the next couple of days along with food, toys and the substrate, that just leaves the rats! :thumbsup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you wanting to breed them? xx


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Are you wanting to breed them? xx


Definitely not no


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Try emailing [email protected] for a list of UK breeders and locations.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Try emailing [email protected] for a list of UK breeders and locations.


He found four lovely boys


----------

